# Biscayne Bay - Crandon Park marina



## ekimmicroskiff (May 10, 2012)

My buddy and I are headed down from Palm Beach tomorrow morning.  Does anyone know a good place to get shrimp on the way?  Hoping to be there around 7ish.  Any other tips would be much appreciated as it is my first time to Biscayne.  Looking for Bonefish, Tarpon, and dinner  

Thanks!

Miller


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Gordon's Bait and Tackle on 27th Ave, just north of US1 is where I always bought shrimp on my way out there, but I wasn't coming from the Highway.


----------



## ekimmicroskiff (May 10, 2012)

Thanks Eric!


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

I know it's too late for you, but Crandon Marina has it's own bait shop. ;D


----------



## moniladyshalot (May 29, 2010)

No live shrimp at Crandon Marina. Keep Crook and Crook in mind in case there is no bait at Gordon's. Gordon's has been for sale and has not been consistently bringing in bait. Have fun!


----------



## ekimmicroskiff (May 10, 2012)

Thanks guys....I ended up (as a back up plan) getting shrimp Saturday night at the Corner Store in WPB. I used a bait bucket with a ziplock bag of ice and they kept until I could get them in the live well once we launched. Biscayne is a great area. We fished the trenches around Stiltsville. I ended up having motor trouble (another story with my '14 E-tech), so we didn't venture much farther south. Party boats moved in late in the morning and we ended the day around 3. I haven't been online as I came down with the flu later that evening, overall though, I really liked the area.

-Mike


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Sorry about your engine trouble. That's never fun. Hope it isn't serious. 

Andy


----------

